# Problems with AIS?



## R831814 (Jun 9, 2006)

Ever since the Riverdance incident I have been having problems with the AIS site. Very slow, sometimes doesn't connect and if it does the maps are blank.
Is anyone else having same problems?
http://www.aisliverpool.co.uk/index.php?map=default


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Its the same with everyone I think. The problem could be that they have used up all of their Bandwidth allocation for the month in 1 day !!!!!


----------



## Lifeboat1721 (Mar 15, 2007)

Yep I first noticed it last nite, seems ok now but a bit slow.

Ian


----------



## rendall1903 (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm in Orkney and I had the same problem too. Very slow and blank maps. Seems to be better now though.


----------

